# предлагаю Galliano - Heavy tango



## cesik (22 Май 2011)

Соло.
приобрел и буду рад поделиться :accordion: 








Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Ноты от Stepan-lagunov -
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_1696/2#post-8902


----------



## Иринка (22 Май 2011)

Если вас не затруднит,прешлите мне [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## VasPetrov (22 Май 2011)

Пожалуйста [email protected] спасибо!


----------



## Accord261 (22 Май 2011)

А можно пожалуйста и мне [email protected]ta.ru Может что-то и у меня найдется.Спасибо заранее!


----------



## V. Bordunov (22 Май 2011)

Буду вам очень признателен, если отправите [email protected]


----------



## dsch (22 Май 2011)

интересное произведение!
Если можно, пришлите и мне, пожалуйста.
[email protected]


----------



## cesik (22 Май 2011)

отправил:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Rinat_Djan (22 Май 2011)

Буду признателен. [email protected]


----------



## zhyh (22 Май 2011)

И мне, пожалуйста, Буду благодарен! [email protected]


----------



## Lizasha (22 Май 2011)

Пожалуйста!
[email protected]


----------



## Ахмед (22 Май 2011)

Буду признателен Вам, если получу ноты на свой почтовый ящик: [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## kulvic (22 Май 2011)

Если вас не затруднит, [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## sergey07081977 (23 Май 2011)

Буду очень признателен Вам! [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## Lizasha (23 Май 2011)

Спасибо!


----------



## jazzer (23 Май 2011)

A mozhno i mne pozhalujsta na [email protected]? Zaranee ogromnoe spasibo!!


----------



## Accord261 (23 Май 2011)

Спасибо за ноты! :dance:


----------



## mjnh (23 Май 2011)

Если не трудно на [email protected] Спасибо


----------



## Valah (23 Май 2011)

И мне, пожалуйста, на [email protected]
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## МордаХа (23 Май 2011)

И мне, если можно.
[email protected]
Заранее благодарен


----------



## Katja (23 Май 2011)

может быть, просто выложить куда-то ноты? так, наверное, будет проще: кто захотел, тот скачал.


----------



## maria67 (23 Май 2011)

буду очень рада и признательна)заранее спасибо))
[email protected]


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (23 Май 2011)

Пожалуйста, отправьте на [email protected]


----------



## cesik (23 Май 2011)

ну вот, вроде всем отправил, играйте на здоровье :accordion:


----------



## belan (23 Май 2011)

буду презнателен. если отправите GALLIANO heavy tango на [email protected]


----------



## kulvic (23 Май 2011)

Спасибо за ноты!


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (24 Май 2011)

и мне пожалуйста можно на [email protected]


----------



## николай2 (24 Май 2011)

буду признателен,если отправите ноты танго на [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## mendez (24 Май 2011)

Пожалуйста, отправьте на [email protected]


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (24 Май 2011)

Спасибо за ноты!


----------



## николай2 (24 Май 2011)

Большое спасибо за замечательные ноты!


----------



## luda14lk (24 Май 2011)

Пришлите и мне, пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## simon8808 (8 Июн 2011)

если есть там еще,)) и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (8 Июн 2011)

____


----------



## Andrey Aksenov (15 Ноя 2017)

Пришлите пожалуйста на
[email protected]


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (15 Ноя 2017)

andrey aksenov/ писал:


> Пришлите пожалуйста на
> [email protected]


А самому скачать? Ссылка до сих пор (6 лет прошло) работает.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Янв 2018)

Есть еще такой вариант. Немножко удобней для чтения.


----------

